#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Could Computing Technology- A beginners guide!

## Bhavya

Could Computing is one of the buzzing word in today's technology.It's a delivery of computing services to storage,networking,servers,database,software and analytics through the internet. these computing services offering companies refered as could providers.Based on the usage of computing services you will be charged, like you are billed for electricity at home.

*Main uses of cloud computing*


Create new services and appsRecover data, store and back upCost blogs and websitesStream video and audioDeliver demanding softwareAnalyzing data for patterns and make predictions.


*Benefits of cloud computing
*

Cost - eliminates the expenses of buying software and hardwareSpeed - large amount of computing resources also easily provisioned.Global scale - ability to scale elasticallyReliability - it's makes business continuity and data back up easier and less expensive.


*Cloud Services types.*


Iaas-Infrastructure as a servicePaas-Platform as a serviceSaas - Software as a service


Here I mentioned a tutorial video for your kind review,Hope this will be informative for you!

----------

